

Twitter is a Communication Platform, but Facebook is an Identity Platform - coloradito00
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2009/06/08/will-facebook-and-twitter-become-communication-tools-or-identity-platforms/

======
AndrewDucker
Facebook is basically an address book with applications built on top of that
for sharing information with those people.

At its heart it's all about identity, and that's what really makes it work.

